# Boobs, Boobs Everywhere !!!



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

So folks, we all know that the current daemonettes look like shit, BUT the thing that disturbes me the most is that they lack boobs!!! I say Boobs(plural) cuz that one thing they have looks more like a tumor to me. 
What was GW thinking (and I think they are not even capable of thinking )???
Are they a bunch of idiots who thought to play a joke to Chaos Daemon players by rducing the daemonettes to those... THINGS ?
I mean is there any woman who wants to walk around only with ONE BOOB ???

So I decided to give those daemonettes some decency back 


































Now thats not all, I will soon post other ones and in the end pics of painted ones


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought they were attempting to be subtle when they didnt have any breasts, however these are good attempts at making these figures have more boobage. They do not appear to have much in the way nipples though 

The thing I think you need to work on is to try and make sure the green stuff blends onto the bodies better. I'd suggest wroking on this before you paint these minis.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

humakt said:


> I always thought they were attempting to be subtle when they didnt have any breasts, however these are good attempts at making these figures have more boobage. They do not appear to have much in the way nipples though
> 
> The thing I think you need to work on is to try and make sure the green stuff blends onto the bodies better. I'd suggest wroking on this before you paint these minis.


Yeah I know the nipple problem, I have no idea how to do them they are to small, but I first want to wait for the greenstuff to go hard.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

666JasonDark666 said:


> but I first want to wait for the greenstuff to go hard.


oh dear lord.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

666JasonDark666 said:


> Yeah I know the nipple problem, I have no idea how to do them they are to small, but I first want to wait for the greenstuff to go hard.


Actually the nippled are not so hard to do. There is a method I use to do rivets which should work.

Take a piece of sprue and cut the end so it is flat. Using a pin vice, drill a small hole in the end. Using a knife thin down the spur so it goes to a point around this hole.

Drill a very small hole where you want the nipple to go. Place a blob of GS in the whole on the breast. Dip the spru into some vasaline then push it onto the GS on the breast. once you remove the srpue you should have a very neat button, which should suffice as a nipple. 

I may make a tutorial on this with some pictures.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

you had me on boobs tbh mate


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Why has no one else ever done THIS!!! You are a god among men!!! I hate the new Deamonette models.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

humakt said:


> Actually the nippled are not so hard to do. There is a method I use to do rivets which should work.
> 
> Take a piece of sprue and cut the end so it is flat. Using a pin vice, drill a small hole in the end. Using a knife thin down the spur so it goes to a point around this hole.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll try that thy mate


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

More boobs for the boob god!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

coalheartly said:


> More boobs for the boob god!


nipple for the nipple throne? deffinately sounds more comfortable than the skull throne. and a great conversation point when you have guests! 

seriously tho, +rep for bringing sexy back...to wargaming


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> nipple for the nipple throne? deffinately sounds more comfortable than the skull throne. and a great conversation point when you have guests!
> 
> seriously tho, +rep for bringing sexy back...to wargaming


Thx mate, btw nipples are incoming soon, just gotta finish the other daemonettes and paint my vindicator


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good work personally I think the GW head staff are afraid of woman, so they try to avoid awkward sexual feelings by making all their female models look like cross dressing crack addicts so as not to induce confusing feelings when they look at them.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Good work personally I think the GW head staff are afraid of woman, so they try to avoid awkward sexual feelings by making all their female models look like cross dressing crack addicts so as not to induce confusing feelings when they look at them.


I personally think that gw staff is a bounch of femminists 
btw thx


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

humakt said:


> I always thought they were attempting to be subtle when they didnt have any breasts.


It's a chaos daemon. Subtlety can go screw itself.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh dear lord.


What, did I say somthing wrong =D?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

nipples....try gluing a poppy seed to the breast, should do the trick.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

KarlFranz40k said:


> nipples....try gluing a poppy seed to the breast, should do the trick.


Already working on nipples, but at the same time finishing my vindicator so it will take a while


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

so you went from a c cup to like DDD if not e!?

I should give you a boob shaped cookie

+rep


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Otep said:


> so you went from a c cup to like DDD if not e!?
> 
> I should give you a boob shaped cookie
> 
> +rep


Lol, yeah you know it is hard and btw the bigger the better (for sxual addicted daemons)
and anyway they are so small, I only managed to put nipples on only two of them (8 have only boobs without nipples)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

666JasonDark666 said:


> Lol, yeah you know it is hard and btw the bigger the better (for sxual addicted daemons)
> and anyway they are so small, I only managed to put nipples on only two of them (8 have only boobs without nipples)


Did you get my technique to work at all or did you use another method?


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

humakt said:


> Did you get my technique to work at all or did you use another method?


Your metod is good and easy I used it on one but I still prefere to do it in my own way


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Last time i had to do a new nipple for a model I used a rivet. 'Its not what you've got, It's where you stick it.'

Rep for the nipples for the nipple throne.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I like boobs.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^
Seconded.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

So few pics and so many comments =p. I think he's onto something...


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahaha. Who would have thought that a thread with Boobs as the title on a forum like this would have gotten such a reaction?????


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The OP should be in advertising......


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Let's see those nips!


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

So since I am not a good sculptor and sice I have to do other things than just daemonettes or modelling I decided to don' t put nipples everywhere (cuz It is too annoying) intead I chose a to doo something different

These are the pics of the ten daemonettes that I got by accident


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The nipples look a little large to me- even for "heroic" scale.

The drapery looks Slaaneshi so possibly no nipples at all.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The nipples look a little large to me- even for "heroic" scale.
> 
> The drapery looks Slaaneshi so possibly no nipples at all.


I actually said that It annoys me to put nipples on them so I did something different


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Heroic Nipples, now there is a concept worth contemplating........


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Heroic Nipples, now there is a concept worth contemplating........


"You'll have somebodies eye out with that if your not careful!" :grin:


You have done a good job on the drapes. The nipples do look slightly larger than you'd anticipate but hey, there deamonettes. Cant wait to see them painted.


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Heroic nipples made me spill my coffee this morning...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

666JasonDark666 said:


> I actually said that It annoys me to put nipples on them so I did something different


Sorry; I was not clear

i meant to suggest putting drapery over the existing nipples as well.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I find your areolas very chaotic...


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

your quite the plastic surgeon


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

+ rep to you my good man, boobs are what makes the world go round! 
The nipples do look a bit on the large side but a damn good effort all the same, finally some Daemonettes that look like they should!


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow. Just....wow.

I must say that I like the draperies more than the nipple-boobs, mainly because they strongly suggest the epic nipple without flaunting it. Regardless, good work on some 'top heavy' daemonettes.

Question: do they lose a point of I because of being unbalanced by their epic racks?


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

coalheartly said:


> your quite the plastic surgeon


Wow you got the point cuz I felt like one


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

must be a bunch of pre pubescent kids commenting on this.. they look good, but to drool over greenstuff titties... c'mon go get your dicks wet for christ sakes! Oh and what you've done IMO is bring your models back to what GW had done in the first place. I'm sorry man, but I think you wasted your efforts on making boobs and then covering them up!


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> must be a bunch of pre pubescent kids commenting on this.. they look good, but to drool over greenstuff titties... c'mon go get your dicks wet for christ sakes! Oh and what you've done IMO is bring your models back to what GW had done in the first place. I'm sorry man, but I think you wasted your efforts on making boobs and then covering them up!


Dude, in the first place I didn' t drool over nothing, then the problem was that they had only one boob that looked like a tumor, so I THINK that I compesated that problem by giving them 2 boobs that are at least a bit slaaneshi and for the covering stuff there are some daemonettes that are not covered and some that are halfcovered so in the end if theyre boobs are covered or not, and I DON' T care, It is better than in the beginning where they looked like the fantasy of an sexually frightened sculptor

And btw If ppl want to drool over my stuff It is not your problem or mine cuz I asked abouth theyre thoughts and I am glad that I got some positive comments, for the fact that I suck at sculpting.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He has attempted some gs sculpting an I for one think the cloth work is pretty good. Seems a shame that a harmless, amusing and non serious thread has to be brought down like this.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> He has attempted some gs sculpting an I for one think the cloth work is pretty good. Seems a shame that a harmless, amusing and non serious thread has to be brought down like this.


then lets bring it back up 

I LOVE BEWBS!!

also, the cloth is a briliant idea for not having to sculpt fiddley nipples


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

666JasonDark666 said:


> It is better than in the beginning where they looked like the fantasy of an sexually frightened sculptor


A valid point; they are supposed to be sexy in a disturbing way rather than repressed.



666JasonDark666 said:


> ...I suck at sculpting.


I disagree.

Apart from finding the nipples too large - which is just personal taste - the sculpting is smooth and does not have huge obvious join lines.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey hey now I never decided to bring the thread down... it's just a little Annoying and frustrating to think maybe your brought something new out only to see more "BEWBS" or BOOOOOBBBBss stuff like that. This was not an attack on your work or your efforts per se. The fact that I think you've wasted your time with covering up the boobs is that I thought they looked great without being covered up. Nipples or no, They're demons.... They all can't be "human anatomy" correct. You don't suck as a sculptor, I think you've done a great job. Your efforts to cover them up are great too, but misplaced and a waste of time IMO because your boobs on these gals looked great. 

Don't get so jumpy when someone doesn't say "wooooaaaahhh Titties... yeeeeaaahhh man" Just my thoughts


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> hey hey now I never decided to bring the thread down... it's just a little Annoying and frustrating to think maybe your brought something new out only to see more "BEWBS" or BOOOOOBBBBss stuff like that. This was not an attack on your work or your efforts per se. The fact that I think you've wasted your time with covering up the boobs is that I thought they looked great without being covered up. Nipples or no, They're demons.... They all can't be "human anatomy" correct. You don't suck as a sculptor, I think you've done a great job. Your efforts to cover them up are great too, but misplaced and a waste of time IMO because your boobs on these gals looked great.
> 
> Don't get so jumpy when someone doesn't say "wooooaaaahhh Titties... yeeeeaaahhh man" Just my thoughts


Fair enough.k:


----------

